
India Up for Sale as Modi Offers National Icons to Plug Deficit - ashleshbiradar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-05/india-up-for-sale-as-modi-offers-national-icons-to-plug-deficit
======
ra7
The words "Air India" and "national icon" don't quite go well together. Air
India has been an absolute embarrassment for years both in terms of its
finances and its quality as an airline.

